# end to end error detection = failed



## Nicolas11x12

I had the same problem.
What I had to do is erase all the data, basically formatting. But I just installed Windows 7 on it and then removed it again.
Then it's empty again, then try to move files with this HDD.

The "real" problems should be fixed, but HD Tune Pro will still display one or two errors since S.M.A.R.T will not update that.
I checked the drive with CrystalDiskInfo, which you can get here:
http://crystalmark.info/software/CrystalDiskInfo/index-e.html

There it doesn't display any errors anymore and your problem should be fixed.

Please report back!


----------



## holymolly69

+rep to you sir Nicolas11x12 i tried crystal disk and there are no errors same value tho but no errors thanks


----------



## Kramy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.#Known_ATA_S.M.A.R.T._attributes

End to End errors are apparently quite bad. Watch it closely to see if it increases. Check it at least once per week.

Oh - and pay no heed to whether HDTune or CrystalDiskMark or Defraggler reports Healthy status or Imminent Failure - programs really have no clue what the values mean... it's up to you to interpret them, and watch them closely to make sure they don't start increasing rapidly.

I've seen drives that were perfectly "Healthy" with thousands of reallocated sectors. Days later they perished - those programs never saw it coming.


----------



## holymolly69

i checked almost a week nowand its still the same

hd tune = 98 - 98 - 99 - 2 = fail

crystaldisk = 98 - 98 - 99 - 2 = healthy

lol am so confused but i guess its ok coz i has no change at all (using it for games almost 14hrs a day straight)


----------



## lazi punk

i am in the same boat here, same hard drive too..

computer gets way too unresponsive at times and very slow and laggy..

but my # is 78 78 99,

should I get new one or reformat and see??


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazi punk*
> 
> i am in the same boat here, same hard drive too..
> 
> computer gets way too unresponsive at times and very slow and laggy..
> 
> *but my # is 78 78 99,*
> 
> should I get new one or reformat and see??


You skipped the most important number - the last one, which actually tells us something...


----------



## drbaltazar

http://www.grc.com/intro.htm

just use spinrite gees!


----------



## lazi punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> You skipped the most important number - the last one, which actually tells us something...


it is 22.. what does this mean? (hd tune)

in crystaldisk the raw value is 16..

so clueless lol...


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazi punk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> You skipped the most important number - the last one, which actually tells us something...
> 
> 
> 
> it is 22.. what does this mean? (hd tune)
> 
> in crystaldisk the raw value is 16..
> 
> so clueless lol...
Click to expand...

CrystalDiskInfo uses hexadecimal, while HDTune uses Decimal.

16+6 = 22

It means you have quite a few such errors. Your drive is in worse condition than his. Watch that number closely - the higher it goes, the more likely your drive will croak. I have no idea when - it might at 30, 300, or 3000 - I can't say. (Although it would probably die before reaching 3000...)


----------



## lazi punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> CrystalDiskInfo uses hexadecimal, while HDTune uses Decimal.
> 16+6 = 22
> It means you have quite a few such errors. Your drive is in worse condition than his. Watch that number closely - the higher it goes, the more likely your drive will croak. I have no idea when - it might at 30, 300, or 3000 - I can't say. (Although it would probably die before reaching 3000...)


hmm, anyway to fix? I download the Seatool from seagate website and did the error check. It passed all

Or, would a simple reformat fix the hdd?

thanks

edit: would i be able to call in seagate and rma a new one??


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazi punk*
> 
> hmm, anyway to fix? I download the Seatool from seagate website and did the error check. It passed all
> 
> Or, would a simple reformat fix the hdd?
> 
> thanks
> 
> edit: would i be able to call in seagate and rma a new one??


SMART is like a log of errors that happened. You can't clear it. Being able to clear it would give you a false sense of how the drive is physically doing.

A reformat does not fix it - it's a mechanical issue. It only goes up when something goes wrong internally.

You might be able to request an RMA. They would send you a new or refurb one without the same issue.


----------



## lazi punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> SMART is like a log of errors that happened. You can't clear it. Being able to clear it would give you a false sense of how the drive is physically doing.
> A reformat does not fix it - it's a mechanical issue. It only goes up when something goes wrong internally.
> You might be able to request an RMA. They would send you a new or refurb one without the same issue.


thank you for all your info. I was on the seagate website looking for Rma information. It said I need give them the error code from Seatools.

I used that and there was no error found.. What can I do?

I know my hdd is slowly dying since it has lagged a ton or froze me at least 5 times during a span of 2-3 hours usage only...


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazi punk*
> 
> I know my hdd is slowly dying since it has lagged a ton or froze me at least 5 times during a span of 2-3 hours usage only...


Froze? Do you mean I/O flatlines? (~30 seconds of no drive activity) or literally locking up and your OS crashing?

You might be able to google the code you need.


----------



## lazi punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> Froze? Do you mean I/O flatlines? (~30 seconds of no drive activity) or literally locking up and your OS crashing?
> You might be able to google the code you need.


oh yes you are correct, I/O flatiness, my comp would get no response for more than 30 seconds imo.. then everything will work again.. happens too many damn times









also for the code, I googled it and found some but like I stated earlier, seatools passed all the tests so am I still eligible for RMA?


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazi punk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> Froze? Do you mean I/O flatlines? (~30 seconds of no drive activity) or literally locking up and your OS crashing?
> You might be able to google the code you need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yes you are correct, I/O flatiness, my comp would get no response for more than 30 seconds imo.. then everything will work again.. happens too many damn times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also for the code, I googled it and found some but like I stated earlier, seatools passed all the tests so am I still eligible for RMA?
Click to expand...

If your drive is having I/O flatlines, then yes. If Seagate bothered to check the drives we send back, they'd say "no - not until it breaks" - but the truth is, it's cheaper to just take our word that it's defective and send out a replacement. (So that's what they do.)

I consider constant I/O flatlines to be a drive on the verge of death. I send mine back as soon as they start doing that.


----------



## lazi punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> If your drive is having I/O flatlines, then yes. If Seagate bothered to check the drives we send back, they'd say "no - not until it breaks" - but the truth is, it's cheaper to just take our word that it's defective and send out a replacement. (So that's what they do.)
> I consider constant I/O flatlines to be a drive on the verge of death. I send mine back as soon as they start doing that.


Ok, I shall start my RMA process soon then. So I should just use a random code and hopefully seagate wont check ?


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazi punk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> If your drive is having I/O flatlines, then yes. If Seagate bothered to check the drives we send back, they'd say "no - not until it breaks" - but the truth is, it's cheaper to just take our word that it's defective and send out a replacement. (So that's what they do.)
> I consider constant I/O flatlines to be a drive on the verge of death. I send mine back as soon as they start doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I shall start my RMA process soon then. So I should just use a random code and hopefully seagate wont check ?
Click to expand...

I think that's what most people do.

Well, not a random code - the standard SMART failure code.


----------



## lazi punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> I think that's what most people do.
> Well, not a random code - the standard SMART failure code.


which one of these codes would u recommend?
http://www.seagate.com/staticfiles/support/seatools/seatools-test-codes.html


----------



## Kramy

659DC7AE, I suppose?

Or C5CB9DAA, but I'd probably use the first one.


----------



## holymolly69

you know whats funny about RMA'ing to SEAGATE is that you spend more sending your HDD to them rather buying a new one. so i suggest buy a new one get Western Digital Caviar series instead.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holymolly69*
> 
> you know whats funny about RMA'ing to SEAGATE is that you spend more sending your HDD to them rather buying a new one. so i suggest buy a new one get Western Digital Caviar series instead.


Really??

The 2 times I have had to RMA a Seagate hard drive (different drives) Seagate Paid for my shipping and sent me the new HDD's within the same week. Seagate at least for me has Great Customer service and is why I continue to use them... I can't say the same thing for other brands..


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *holymolly69*
> 
> you know whats funny about RMA'ing to SEAGATE is that you spend more sending your HDD to them rather buying a new one. so i suggest buy a new one get Western Digital Caviar series instead.


Shipping costs $5-10.... and you have to spend that with WD as well.


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Shipping costs $5-10.... and you have to spend that with WD as well.


In Canada it costs $12+ usually.









For me it was $14 to ship to their Toronto sorting centre... Kinda sucks - I can ship directly to Cali for $8.


----------



## lazi punk

Hi,

I got my hdd from seagate, I ran the test or hdtune and no errors!









But now after putting into my comp as a secondary drive ( i have crucial m4 as boot drive)

I would still experience I/O flatlines... why is that?


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lazi punk*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I got my hdd from seagate, I ran the test or hdtune and no errors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now after putting into my comp as a secondary drive ( i have crucial m4 as boot drive)
> 
> I would still experience I/O flatlines... why is that?


It's a secondary drive?

What's running off it? I/O flatlines can only affect programs running off that drive, or accessing that drive. If you're getting it all the time (and for other stuff), then it may be your OS drive that has an issue.

Another possibility is some setting isn't set right, and the drive is going to sleep. It might take an unusually long time to wake up. I usually disable HDD Spindown in the power options in the control panel.

And a third possibility is you got back a defective replacement. UPS may have bashed it around so much it's gone bad.


----------



## lazi punk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> It's a secondary drive?
> What's running off it? I/O flatlines can only affect programs running off that drive, or accessing that drive. If you're getting it all the time (and for other stuff), then it may be your OS drive that has an issue.
> Another possibility is some setting isn't set right, and the drive is going to sleep. It might take an unusually long time to wake up. I usually disable HDD Spindown in the power options in the control panel.
> And a third possibility is you got back a defective replacement. UPS may have bashed it around so much it's gone bad.



It is a secondary drive, only 1 app installed on there, (hd tune)
I/O flatlines usually happen when I am browsing web then out of no where, everything freeze up, I just wait about 30 seconds or longer then everything will resume back to normal
for HDD spindown, I thought that was only for primary boot drive, (which is my crucial m4) and also no files are being access by the HDD anyways...
after I got the drive, did a long health test and everything looked good.
on a side note, same thing happens at my office desktop, (Dell Vostro 430), happened recently too, but did a health test on Hd tune and everything is good too,


----------



## Kramy

Hmm... try running an extended SMART test on the drive. You won't be able to access the drive while it's running, so you can only do it to storage drives.

http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/
http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?groupid=612&sid=3&lang=en

Grab SeaTools for Windows (Seagate) or WD DLG. As long as one Seagate or WD drive is present, the tool from that company can test every drive in your system.


----------



## dadashali

Hey guys
I have same problem with my Hard disk also. i will link some images from HD Tune Pro 5.0 that you can see result of my HDD. Please help me. Is there any problem in future for my data on this HDD? or i can use it with out any problem?
I didnt tet this hard with other software like CrystalDisk or Seatools yet but i see many guys only trust to HD Tune Pro tests and messages... Really i need a your help ... \
Thanks

Health
http://img4up.com/up2/02542436936591411437.png
http://img4up.com/up2/67871527683070406392.png

Erro Scan
http://img4up.com/up2/00562221069082750993.jpg


----------



## Kramy

dadashali:

Swap your SATA cable to a new one, and change ports. Then wait a day or so and see if it stops going up. If it does, you _may_ have corrected the problem - but you'll still have to check it daily for a while, and then weekly, just to make sure those numbers hold where they're at.

If it continues going up, then either...
1) Your new SATA cable also has a problem.
2) Your motherboard's SATA controller is dying.
3) Your hard drive's SATA controller is dying. (Get all data off ASAP before it possibly becomes inaccessible!)


----------



## dadashali

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> dadashali:
> Swap your SATA cable to a new one, and change ports. Then wait a day or so and see if it stops going up. If it does, you _may_ have corrected the problem - but you'll still have to check it daily for a while, and then weekly, just to make sure those numbers hold where they're at.
> If it continues going up, then either...
> 1) Your new SATA cable also has a problem.
> 2) Your motherboard's SATA controller is dying.
> 3) Your hard drive's SATA controller is dying. (Get all data off ASAP before it possibly becomes inaccessible!)


That results is from 2nd September but today i got same result as them. Its mean this matter is not important for my hard (and my data on thsi hard) because i asked from some guys and they told me this messages is normal for you hard (Seagate Baracuda 1TB 7200 - ST31000524AS).
And if i got right, you mean if the result didnt change for some days or weeks so it should be normal as well.
This hard have some months warranty yet.
Please tell me if there is any thing else.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Kramy

Those errors do seem to point towards a cable issue - if they've stopped going up, then perhaps you fixed whatever the problem was? I got 300+ UDMA CRC Errors in just _5 minutes_ when I didn't plug a new HDD in properly. (one side of the connector was a millimetre or two out)

High numbers like 13000 don't necessarily indicate an ongoing problem. You may have gotten most of them in just a single day. I would continue to check it every few days or weeks. If it stays where it's at, your drive will probably be fine.

You may want to stick a note or two on your calendar to check it once more about a week before your warranty ends. If it goes up at all, you should RMA then.


----------



## dadashali

I see
But i mean that End-to-End error. The value didn't change for more than 2 weeks (before that i didn't check it at all :s ). Now my question is this error message can make me any problem while there is stable values? Also i did test this HDD with last version of Seatools with both Short and Long Generic tests and result of both was same and with no errors!
Im so confused because of this matter ... A guys told me if i update the HDD firmware these matter will be removed and this error messages are normal for you HDD type!!

I will continue to test my HDD with other HDD test programs as well.


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Now my question is this error message can make me any problem while there is stable values?


Unlikely.
Quote:


> A guys told me if i update the HDD firmware these matter will be removed and this error messages are normal for you HDD type!!


These error stats aren't exactly "normal" - they do indicate that a problem occured sometime in the past.

But that's the thing, if it stays at the number that it's currently at, no new problems have occured since the last one. That's why all the tests are passing - no problems are currently happening.


----------



## Matraguna

hello.

mine shows: B8 end-to-end error FAIL 51 - 51 - 99 - 49

it is bad? help me understand


----------

